# Problème d'authentification iCloud



## Tiniarii (29 Août 2018)

Bonjour, depuis le problème que j'ai rencontré avec le blocage de la barre de chargement au démarrage de mon mac, je n'arrive plus à me connecter au "App Store". En effet, lorsque j'essaye de me connecter, le message "Une erreur de connexion au serveur d'identifiant Apple s'est produite" (comme indiqué sur la capture d'écran) apparaît. Donc je n'ai plus de moyen de faire de mises à jour, ni même de télécharger de nouvelles applications. Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2018)

Avec ce même identifiant et ce même mot de passe, parviens-tu à t'identifier sur le site Web de iCloud, avec Safari par exemple ? As-tu activé les mots de passes spécifiques pour les applications, l'identification à double facteur ?

Comme ce problème me semble plutôt lié à iCloud qu'à macOS proprement dit, et un peu hors-sujet dans ce fil, je crée un nouveau fil, que je transfère dans le forum iCloud.


----------



## Tiniarii (29 Août 2018)

Bonjour, oui, même sur le site web de icloud, mon compte ne s'ouvre pas, alors que sur mon iphone, j'arrive à me connecter sur le app store.


----------



## Tiniarii (29 Août 2018)

Finalement, j'arrive à me connecter sur mon icloud via un site web.


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2018)

Mais toujours pas sur ton système ? Est-ce qu'il est à jour ?

C'est peut-être un problème de double authentification (à activer).


----------



## Tiniarii (30 Août 2018)

Bonjour, mon mac est e, High Sierra 10.13.6. 
J'ai activé la double notification avec mon iphone. 
J'ai sûrement dû effacer des fichiers par erreur... notamment des fichiers de sauvegarde.


----------



## Tchantches58 (8 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème ! Je peux me connecter à iCloud via mon iPhone X ou via le web mais plus moyen de me connecter via mon Mac Book Pro...donc plus moyen d'effectuer des mises à jours système ou télécharger de nouveaux morceaux de musique via ITunes !
J'ai un message d'erreur qui me répète:
"Une erreur de connexion au serveur d'identifiant Apple s'est produite"
Impossible non plus de modifier le mot de passe via le clic sur "Mot de passe oublié" !


----------



## LastSam (19 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Sûrement que depuis le temps la solution a été trouvée...

Problème:
Après une longue inutilisation de mon MacBook Pro, je l’ai démarré puis là, impossible de rentrer mes identifiants; même le mode invité ne fonctionnait pas... toujours le même message:
« erreur connexion serveur identifiant apple »

Ce qui était bizarre c’est que j’arrivais parfaitement à gérer mes autres appareils connectés avec le même identifiant.

Je profite de partager ce qui a fonctionné pour moi vu que après plusieurs recherches je n’avais rien trouvé qui fonctionnait dans mon cas:

avec un autre appareil de préférence un ordinateur (Mac ou PC) se rendre sur la page internet de iCloud
une fois connecté, aller dans les "Réglages du compte" (l'image de l'identifiant)
choisir le bon fuseau horaire et format (je sais pas pourquoi cela c'était déréglé chez moi...)


sur le MacBook (ou le iDevice récalcitrant => sûrement que la solution est équivalente) s’assurer d’une connexion internet Wifi ou Ethernet)
rentrer les identifiants jusqu'à ce que le système nous propose de se connecter avec les identifiants iCloud
on les rentre à nouveau puis le système reboot/installe les nouveaux paramètres
ensuite le système nous confirme: " Le mot de passe de votre volume FileVault a été réinitialisé. "
tout reviens à la normale

Voilà, j'espère que cela servira d'autres.
;o)


----------

